# First PPAF, Short LP



## julesmama (Jul 5, 2010)

I finally got my first ppaf at 18.5 months. I got a positive opk and based on those dates (and the terrible cramps that made me take a few!) my LP was only about 6-7 days. Is there a good chance it will get longer in the next couple months? Obviously it varies a lot, but is it common to have a shorter LP for a month or two before it goes back to normal? I'm hoping to get pregnant in the next 3-6 months.


----------



## happylemon (Nov 5, 2006)

I do believe it is common. My first one was pretty short also and then lengthened a day or two each cycle until it got to my normal length.


----------



## katiedidbug (Dec 16, 2006)

Yes, it's very normal. With DS1, I got my first pp af at 15 mos pp, and after a delayed ovulation, my lp was only six days. It will lengthen, most likely, so don't worry. If you'd like to lengthen it to help your chances of conception, consider taking Vitamin B6. Marilyn Shannon, author of the book "Fertility, Cycles and Nutrition," recommends taking 200-600 mgs of B6 a day to lengthen your lp. I did this and conceived my DS2 two cycles later. HTH!


----------



## julesmama (Jul 5, 2010)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katiedidbug* 
Yes, it's very normal. With DS1, I got my first pp af at 15 mos pp, and after a delayed ovulation, my lp was only six days. It will lengthen, most likely, so don't worry. If you'd like to lengthen it to help your chances of conception, consider taking Vitamin B6. Marilyn Shannon, author of the book "Fertility, Cycles and Nutrition," recommends taking 200-600 mgs of B6 a day to lengthen your lp. I did this and conceived my DS2 two cycles later. HTH!

Thanks - I've heard about the supplements and I'm trying to decide whether to take them now or if I should wait and see what happens with my LP first. I'm not in a huge hurry to get pregnant. In the next few months would be great, but if it takes a little longer I'm okay with that too. So I think we'll see if it lengthens next month and then decide where to go.


----------



## finnegansmom (Jul 15, 2007)

I got my first pp AF at 11 months with both pregnancies.
After the first my first LP was 5 days. Then 8. Then, I got pregnant.
With my second, I had 6 months of either no ovulation or miniscule LPs.
I attribute the difference in that fact that I was still cosleeping with #2 and he was night nursing.
Good luck!


----------



## Vegan Princess (Jun 20, 2007)

My DD is also 18 months. I've had 2 PPAFs where I've actually ovulated. My first LP was 4 days. I started B6 at the beginning of the next cycle and my next LP was 7 days. Not sure if it legnthened on its own or bc of the B6. I'm hoping it keeps adding a few days every cycle as we are trying already. As for the B6, I read you should not take over 200mg/day. I take 100mg, as do many nursing mommas on here.

Cindy


----------



## kalamos23 (Apr 11, 2008)

My first PPAF with ovulation, the LP was 5 days, then 8 days, then it stayed at 8-9 days for a few cycles. It didn't get up to 11-12 days until a year after I started cycling, BUT I also had PPAF with ovulation at 5 months pp, so you have a better chance of it lengthening out faster because your LO is older.


----------



## hilary549 (Sep 13, 2008)

The reason it is normal to have short LP while nursing is that the nursing lowers progesterone, the hormone that keeps the LP going. i think that's why, anyway. i too have short LP, 8-9 days, have an 18 month old nurser and am on my third PP cycle... so it is nice to know there are so many of us out there. we are trying too but i keep telling myself that if the LP is short and i don't get pg, it is probably because my body can't handle the nursing and pg together so i should accept delay as necessary and normal.


----------



## Vegan Princess (Jun 20, 2007)

I saw my midwife today at a picnic and asked about my short LP. She thought it was more a factor of my cycles still sorting themselves out and said to give it 2 months and then call her if they are still short. I hope she is right - that it will just sort itself out on its own. I'm not too confident that it will though after all the reading I've done about nursing mamas and short LP.

Cindy


----------



## kalamos23 (Apr 11, 2008)

Cindy - I am still nursing a LOT (at least 7-8 times a day if not more) and my LP naturally lengthened, it just took a while. I've gotten pregnant 3 times this year (we are thinking the m/c are due to a thrombophilia disorder, not nursing) You can also take B6 - it helps suppress prolactin levels which will help your progesterone levels rise.


----------



## Vegan Princess (Jun 20, 2007)

Rachel - Good to hear about your LP lengthening on its own! I hope I'll experience the same thing. I'm sorry to hear about your losses. I hope you get a sticky bean soon!

Cindy


----------



## contactmaya (Feb 21, 2006)

Actually, i asked a similar question awhile back, about when women got their lp back to normal while nursing, but did not get many responses.

I got my period back about 13months pp, my luteal phase was short. Now its over a year later, and i still have a short luteal phase as far as i can tell. Since i am ttc, i have been taking progesterone (100mg/day), so i cannot tell what my real lp is, but i figure it could still be short, because last cycle i took a lower dose of progesterone and af showed up on day 8!

Im still nursing ds about 6-7 times a day. I dont know for sure whether my lp is from nursing or from my age (43), but im not weaning to find out 

I figure if im ovulating at all whilst nursing then there is hope for me.

I'd also like to hear more data on this

Maya


----------



## konayossie (Jul 29, 2010)

I got AF back 5 weeks PP, despite on-demand, marathon nursings and co-sleeping. I didn't start charting till DS was 13 mos so I don't know for sure when I actually started O'ing, but now that I am, I am still having way short LPs (7 days), even after at least 14 cycles now (DS is 16 mos). And that's with me taking B-6, Vitex, and Maca. I'm going to take progesterone for the first time this cycle. Hopefully it will at least give my egg a fighting chance.

I hope your LP lengthens out for you quickly, OP, but if mine were getting longer, I can't tell it.


----------



## julesmama (Jul 5, 2010)

Just wanted to update just in case anyone is interested - last month's LP was 6 days (based on a + opk, might have been 5 or 7) for my first PPAF at 18 months. This month I am now at 10dpo with no sign of af! Not sure if I'm pregnant just yet, but even if not this is a great improvement in just one month. On my second cycle I went from about 6 days to at least a 10 day LP WITHOUT any supplements.


----------

